
Shakespearean insult generator - rbanffy
https://www.raspberrypi.org/learning/shakespearean-insult-generator/
======
gaspoweredcat
Oh the memories! one of the first sites i visited back in the web 1.0 days was
a geocities (or lycos or something similar) Shakespearean insult generator

